# Blood in stool, really worried



## foggy

I'm so worried and scared. Pip had blood in his stool today, this is the second time in 3 weeks. Here's a little history: 

About 3 weeks ago his stool was black and tarry and also had fresh blood in it. I took him to the vet that day. The only thing I could possibly think of was he was eating a bully stick a couple nights previously and usually I always take it away from him when it gets down to the end, but this time he swallowed it before I could get to it. I thought maybe that caused the problem. My vet did a thorough exam and felt his abdomen said everything seemed fine. He put him on 2 meds, metronidazole (an antibiotic) and forti flora a probiotic med to sprinkle on his food. He also took a stool sample which came back fine. He put him on a cottage cheese and rice diet for 2 days. After that he was completely fine and everything was back to normal, normal firm stools for 2 weeks.

Then this morning he threw up some bile that was clear with specks in it. About an hour later he threw up pink bile. He seemed completely fine other than this, but naturally I freaked out thinking blood. Being that it's Sunday my regular vet is closed, I called the emergency vet and brought him in. 

They did a thorough exam and said he looked great, seemed very healthy etc. They said the pink foam was likely just irritation as blood in the stomach would look like coffee grounds if thrown up and he didn't have that. He did not have blood in his stool at this time. They gave him fluids under the skin and told me no food for 12 hours. Again, he seemed fine. I got him home and his first stool of the day had blood in it.  I'm so worried and baffled by this. He seems totally fine, maybe a little tired, but we were at the emergency clinic for 4 hours so I think that wiped him out. Still, he was playing with his ball earlier. I'm taking him in to my vet tomorrow. 

My question is has anyone had recurrent blood in the stool like this? This is the second time now. He does have pretty bad allergies (always licking and scratching and he does not have fleas) and I have recently switched his food (still slowly switching it). I can't think of anything he got into although I did have him at a friends house with me and he was running around their yard. I suppose it's possible he got into something, but I pretty much always had my eye on him the entire time. He also has anal gland issues on a regular basis. I'm just so worried now and completely baffled too. Anyone have a similar situation and how did it turn out?


----------



## TLI

Fresh blood can be on their poop from anal gland trouble. The meds they gave you would clear up any gastro issues. If it doesn't clear up soon I'd have his stomach x-rayed. Just to be sure there is no minor blockage. If anything gets worse, I'd take him back in ASAP. I'm sorry he is having some trouble. It always makes us so worried when they are ill.  Get well soon lil fella'! (((Hugs)))


----------



## 2Cheese

My first thought was ...changing food. Im not an expert but that happened to me when I switched Mia over to Wellness. Once I stopped the wellness her poop cleared up.

Hope he feels better soon


----------



## foggy

TLI said:


> Fresh blood can be on their poop from anal gland trouble. The meds they gave you would clear up any gastro issues. If it doesn't clear up soon I'd have his stomach x-rayed. Just to be sure there is no minor blockage. If anything gets worse, I'd take him back in ASAP. I'm sorry he is having some trouble. It always makes us so worried when they are ill.  Get well soon lil fella'! (((Hugs)))


Thanks T.  He's not on any meds at the moment, they just gave him fluids under the skin at the emergency clinic this afternoon due to me having to withhold food for 12 hours. I know my vet will give him something tomorrow. I'm thinking it's going to come down to an xray too. My vet didn't suggest it last time as he said he seemed fine and he really did a good feel on his stomach and Pip was fine with it, showed no discomfort. Then his stools were completely normal and formed after the meds for weeks, plus his stool sample came back normal. I was shocked to see blood again today. I really don't know what the heck to think. If it was blockage I don't know how he would have been going fine with normal formed stools for the last 2 weeks, unless he got into something else recently, and I really don't think he did. :\


----------



## foggy

2Cheese said:


> My first thought was ...changing food. Im not an expert but that happened to me when I switched Mia over to Wellness. Once I stopped the wellness her poop cleared up.
> 
> Hope he feels better soon


Did Mia have actual blood when you changed her food? That's the only recent change I've made. Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## TLI

It probably isn't a blockage. But you just never really know. It could be that his tummy is still upset. He may just need to be on the meds longer. You can use the Forti-Flora all of the time. It's good stuff. You can by it online. I buy the box of 30 for around 20 bucks. Much cheaper than the vet sells it.


----------



## 2Cheese

It was actual blood with mucous It didnt happen right away... I was gradually switching her over to the new food and she had been eating it for about 2 weeks. Once I stopped the wellness and cont with her old food...she was fine..poops returned to normal. I eventually did switch her food just not to the one that caused the blood in her stool.


----------



## foggy

TLI said:


> It probably isn't a blockage. But you just never really know. It could be that his tummy is still upset. He may just need to be on the meds longer. You can use the Forti-Flora all of the time. It's good stuff. You can by it online. I buy the box of 30 for around 20 bucks. Much cheaper than the vet sells it.


It was pretty cheap from my vet actually as I only used it for for a few days. Only came to 4.00. But using it regularly, yes, it would add up. Where do you buy it from? Do you use it regularly? I don't think it's a blockage, but I'm scared and always think the worst as I'm such a worry wart. I just want him to be ok.


----------



## foggy

2Cheese said:


> It was actual blood with mucous It didnt happen right away... I was gradually switching her over to the new food and she had been eating it for about 2 weeks. Once I stopped the wellness and cont with her old food...she was fine..poops returned to normal. I eventually did switch her food just not to the one that caused the blood in her stool.


That's exactly how my Pip's was mucousy with blood, more than just a drop or two also. I've been doing the switch for about a week now. Thanks for your input, I hope it's something as simple as that, but since it happened a few weeks ago too, I'm pretty freaked out about it.


----------



## TLI

When you see blood in their stool it means their digestive track is very irritated. If it were me I'd see if his stool is clear in the morning, but if not I'd take him in. It's better to get it under control before it gets too bad.  Not being bossy, but I don’t want to see anyone go through what we went through that started out they way you mention.


----------



## foggy

TLI said:


> When you see blood in their stool it means their digestive track is very irritated. If it were me I'd see if his stool is clear in the morning, but if not I'd take him in. It's better to get it under control before it gets too bad.  Not being bossy, but I don’t want to see anyone go through what we went through that started out they way you mention.


Absolutely, I totally agree. I'll likely take him tomorrow regardless because something is obviously off, hopefully it's nothing bad. I'm calling my vet first thing tomorrow and I'll see what they say. It seems chis are far more sensitive than most dogs I have noticed. My pom had a stomach of iron and was literally never sick. Pip and Roo seem very sensitive to everything, even small changes.


----------



## TLI

Mine too, Paula. I can totally sympathize.


----------



## flippedstars

Oh no...you poor thing...you must be worried sick. I have no idea what could be causing it but would hazard the guess that because it hasn't been constant, it HOPEFULLY isn't incredibly serious but definitely something you need to get to the bottom of. Blood in stool can mean SO many things...I don't want to give your brain another thing to think about, I would just get him to the vets as soon as you can again, and bring a stool sample with yo whether they say to bring one or not.


----------



## foggy

Thanks so much, Kristi. That's exactly what I'll do tomorrow. Hopefully it's just a minor irritation. He's acting totally fine which makes me feel slightly better. He's running around with his ball and seems totally normal. They do worry us so though.  I'll feel better after taking him in tomorrow. They didn't really make me feel one way or another at the emergency clinic. Since it's not my own vet I just never feel the same or as comfortable with what they say.


----------



## MisStingerRN

Sorry your having troubles Paula and Pip! I'm sending good thoughts your way. Let us know what they say tomorrow. Hopefully it's something simple.


----------



## foggy

MisStingerRN said:


> Sorry your having troubles Paula and Pip! I'm sending good thoughts your way. Let us know what they say tomorrow. Hopefully it's something simple.


Thanks Stacia. I really hope so.


----------



## YayaMom

As I'm reading this, I'm sitting here thinking I'm in some alternate universe. This EXACT scenario happened to me Saturday night, down to a T. I came home and found bloody specs all over the bathroom. At first I thought it was from her poop as she's been having bloody stools for quite some time now. But upon closer inspection, it looked like yellow foamy bile mixed with blood! I FREAKED out. I completely totally know what you are going through. My chi also has anal gland issues, her left one in particular. I went to the vet, got her checked out, submitted a stool sample, etc...and everything came out normal!! I just don't understand it. The forti flora helped but she started having loose bloody stools again. Her butt looks very red and inflamed, but otherwise she is fine and eating and playing normally. She's on a plain chicken and rice diet at the moment. I just ordered more forti flora on Amazon, maybe we should keep our chi's on probiotics for some time and see if it helps? That seems to be the only thing I can do for now since the vet is giving me no answers.


----------



## foggy

Oh gosh, that's so weird! I know exactly what you're going through, you have my sympathy. It's been so awful and I've been sick with worry over it, I know you must feel the same. I'm taking my little guy into the vet tomorrow and hopefully something will be sorted. I'll feel much better seeing my own vet. The emergency clinic was the most hellish experience today. 4 hours there and a big bill and I don't feel one bit better about anything. Let me know if you find out something new down the road. Good luck! I hope you can get to the bottom of it.


----------



## 18453

Oh Paula i feel for you.. Daisy has a really sensitive stomach.. to the point that if she has anything with grains or dog food as such she gets blood and mucous pouring out her bum.. literally ive sat her on my lap and its been on my trousers.. we had this quite frequently when i first got her until i worked out what was causing it!! 

She also vomitted bile and all sorts of coloured vomit..

Turns out it was her food.. she has some sort of reaction to something that is in dog food.. which is the main reason i fed her raw.. she can have ziwi tho as weve tried that but anything else and im back down the vets getting antibiotics.

Its awful seeing your baby go through this.. i hope he gets better soon xxx


----------



## Terri

Oh poor baby and you Paula!
I hope it can be sorted today and it is something really simple.
It's a good sign that he seems fine in himself apart from that.
Keep us posted.
Kisses from me and mine. xxxx


----------



## foggy

Sarah and Terri - Thank you both so much, everyone's kindness and good thoughts mean a lot and really help. Pip seems pretty much fine this morning, maybe a little tired, but he hasn't gone to the bathroom yet, so not sure how that will be. I made an appointment for this afternoon to take him in. Hopefully I can get to the bottom of it. I'll let everyone know what happens. Think good thoughts for me and my sweetie!


----------



## Brodysmom

Let us know what you find out at the vet! 

Usually blood in stool is not anything serious. It's a sign of intestinal discomfort. If it's bright red, then it's right at the exit. If it's dark brown, it's farther on up the intestines. If it's coffee ground looking or black and tarry, then it's really old blood from just past the stomach. 

In people, it's OK to panic if you see blood in your stool. Could be cancer, etc. But .... it just might be something simple, like a hemorrhoid. In dogs, it's much more common to see blood in the stool. My guess is it's just "colitis" which is a catch all term for distress in the GI tract. 

I do hope your vet can give you some answers and also some reassurance! If your pup is eating, drinking, pooping and peeing and generally feeling OK, it's probably just 'one of those things' that happen occasionally and will be treated symptomatically. Rest the gut, maybe some probiotics, perhaps some pepcid or similar to decrease acid or some carafate (sucralafate) to coat the stomach.

Let us know!!


----------



## foggy

Thanks so much, Tracy. It's so scary seeing blood.  I have the appointment at 3:15, I'll let everyone know what happens.


----------



## pinkprincess

Hope everything goes ok for you!


----------



## foggy

pinkprincess said:


> Hope everything goes ok for you!


Thank you.


----------



## TLI

Best wishes today, Paula! We are thinking about you guys.  (((Hugs)))


----------



## Rico's Mom

Sending luck and saying prayers!!


----------



## foggy

Thank you both so much.  xx


----------



## foggy

Hi everyone. Well, I just got back from the vet with Pip. They're approaching it more aggressively this time being that he had the bleeding previously and it's now happened again. Firstly, they gave him a "special" food (it's basically chicken and rice) for a few days to calm things down. They told me to stop feeding the food I was switching to (I was switching to Fromm) as they think it may not agree with him and could be the cause of irritating the gastrointestinal tract. Of course, the Fromm was Pip and Roo's absolute favorite of all foods I have tried, figures eh?

They also gave him a barium liquid and I have to take him back in tomorrow morning for an x-ray to make sure their isn't a blockage. Lastly, they did a blood test which showed his protein level was low. They don't want to go into that too much yet because his levels were totally normal in November. They think right now they may be off simply because his GI tract is inflamed and not absorbing protein properly. He also hasn't eaten much the past two days.

So that's where it stands right now. I take him in tomorrow morning for the x-ray to rule out an obstruction. I don't really think there will be a blockage, but we'll see. I think it may just be the food change causing irritation. I feel pretty stressed over the whole thing. They threw out some other options, but they didn't think they were likely at all, so we didn't focus on it. Right now they are mainly focusing on ruling out an obstruction and then we'll take it from there.

He does seem better today so that's good. Thanks again so much for everyone's good thoughts, it really means a lot to me. I'll let everyone know what they say tomorrow.


----------



## flippedstars

Awe...poor Pip! I hope it's not the food but I guess it's hard to ever know. Sometimes what one dog does well on, others don't. You poor girl, you must be so stressed. You're in our thoughts and I hope your lil one started feeling better sooner than later.


----------



## YoQuiero

Well that's a little bit encouraging! Let's hope it is a food issue, even though I know it will stink finding the right one after this.. Hmm.. I'm saying some prayers over here for him, and for you so you can relax some! Try not to stress too hard. He will be okay =)


----------



## MisStingerRN

Awww....I'm sorry paula. Big hugs to you and Pip. I hope it's the just switching the foods adn not an obstruction. If he had an obsturction I would think he would be in pain. Rigid too. Plus he is pooping. Probably not an obstruction but important to rule out. Hang in there chicky.


----------



## Rico's Mom

Hopefully it's the food...was he eating Fromm when he had blood the first time??


----------



## TLI

Poor Pip! I hope everything gets better for him very soon. Thank you for the update, and please let us know how he's coming along.


----------



## Terri

Still thinkin of you both.
Hope Pip is better soon. xx


----------



## foggy

Thanks so much for everyone's well wishes. I appreciate it more than you know. I'll let everyone know what happens tomorrow with the x-ray.



Rico's Mom said:


> Hopefully it's the food...was he eating Fromm when he had blood the first time??


I was very confused about this and tonight went on a mad search for the receipt (which I know I saved in case they didn't like it) to try and sort out what day the bleeding started and when I started feeding the food. Finally I found the receipt for the food and it turns out I started feeding it _after_ he had already had the first bleeding incident. 

Now I'm even more baffled. The first bleeding incident we were initially sorta wondering if it had to do with him swallowing a small piece of bully stick whole. Then somewhere along the line the bleeding and the food purchase dates got confused. So I think now the food can be ruled out, which makes this even more confusing. 

My vet says the bully stick (even if a piece was swallowed) should have still digested long ago, but we're still doing the xray to rule things out and just see if anything can be seen in there. He could have potentially swallowed something else when I wasn't looking. I also did also have him at a friends house recently. She did say his abdomen felt a little funky to her. I guess all I can do is see what shows tomorrow and tell her about the correct food date compared to the first bleeding incident. I really hope I can get to the bottom of this soon. I just want my little sweetie to be ok.


----------



## Rico's Mom

Sounds like it's not the food, good thing you saved the receipt to rule it out! Definitely an xray is needed then. Best of luck!!


----------



## foggy

Rico's Mom said:


> Sounds like it's not the food, good thing you saved the receipt to rule it out! Definitely an xray is needed then. Best of luck!!


Thanks so much.  It's so weird he's running around with his ball and acting totally normal, which makes me happy of course, but I'm so baffled as to what could be wrong.


----------



## Brodysmom

Has he pooped? Does it look normal? If so, then a blockage is very, very unlikely. Blockages cause some really bad symptoms.... lethargy, a very sore tummy, walking very slowly with their back hunched up, shivering or lip licking (nausea and pain). A dog with a blockage looks VERY ill. 

Will be anxious to hear what the vet says.


----------



## foggy

Brodysmom said:


> Blockages cause some really bad symptoms.... lethargy, a very sore tummy, walking very slowly with their back hunched up, shivering or lip licking (nausea and pain). A dog with a blockage looks VERY ill.
> 
> Will be anxious to hear what the vet says.


He actually did have some of those symptoms a few days ago. He was up all night sitting in bed with me and he kept licking his lips and sorta doing this weird smacking his lips thing, it was obvious he didn't feel well. He was slower than usual for a few days too. I wouldn't say he ever looked very ill though. I'm taking him in shortly for the xray to rule an obstruction out. I'll be curious what it shows, but part of me feels it won't show anything. He did go poo this morning, a very tiny one. They haven't been totally normal for days now, very soft diarrhea like with blood a few times. 

Oddly I cannot find his favorite orange ball so there's a small part of me that wonders if maybe he possibly ate it when I was gone one day? It's a long shot, but it's odd that I can't find it. It didn't have a squeaker in it, and it was a small soft ball, but I do wonder if it's possible. 

I usually never leave him free access to them for this reason, but I may have lost track of it since my house is in disarray this past week as I'm getting ready for a new carpet. Anyway, I just hope we can figure out the cause. I'll let everyone know if the x-ray shows anything. Please think good thoughts for my little guy.


----------



## TLI

I doubt it's blockage either. Probably just a ongoing tummy upset. Sometime they never really know what is. It may take a few weeks of meds (metronidazole) to get it back under control. There are some other meds they can give in combo. to help. Get well soon!


----------



## Rico's Mom

I wonder if a small piece of bully stick is sitting inside the stomach undigested. Not big enough to cause a blockage, but some discomfort??


----------



## MisStingerRN

Sending lots of good thoughts your way. Like I already told you, a blockage doesn't sound really likely to me either but it's good to have it ruled out. Hang in there!


----------



## foggy

Hi everyone, thanks again for the replies and the support. It means a lot to me. Well, I'm back from the vet. Right before I left Pip went poo again, totally normal, albeit completely white from the barium. When I got there my vet didn't want to do an x-ray because she said that since he passed the white barium, he really can't have a blockage so an xray would have really just been a waste. So blockage is out. Right now here is where it stands. Her feeling is it's one of these things:

Colitis, Inflammatory bowel disease, hookworms, or he could possibly have addison's disease. She doesn't think he has it, but his blood panel has the markings for it, so she wanted to put it on table for me so we know all the options being considered. His stool was tested weeks back but she still thinks there's a possibility of hookworms so they sent me home with meds for that to rule it out. He's also on a bland diet for the next 10 days. This canned chicken and rice formula. There was a couple other things she mentioned, but can't recall the names now as my head was spinning. She is going to email me all the info and options they are considering today (and what each would entail) so I'll know then.

Obviously I hope it's hookworms, but don't really think it is. They took an extensive blood panel today so we can see what that shows and also to see if it's Addisons. I was really upset and freaked out about that potential of him having this. I asked her if he would be able to live a normal life if he has that and she assured me he would, but he would need to be on daily meds for it. She mentioned it as a possibility yesterday and I looked it up and he doesn't seem to fit the symptoms, so I sorta scoffed it off, but she still believes it's a possibility and he could be showing early signs of it so she wants to rule it out.

Basically right now she is trying to slowly remove options. She's a wonderful vet and I trust her completely so I'm hoping we can get to the bottom of it soon. Right now I'm waiting on the blood test which she said will take about 10 days. She's going to send me an extensive email with all the options she is going over now so I'll understand everything thoroughly. He seems better today since starting the bland diet yesterday. He slept like a log last night and is happily playing with his ball now. I'm trying to just stay positive and know that whatever it is, we'll take if from there and he'll be ok. I really hope it's not Addison's.  I'll let everyone know what the blood test shows. Please think positive thoughts for my little guy.


----------



## MisStingerRN

Well, this is such a mystery huh?! Sucks just not knowing, but you're doign all the right things...you're such a good mommy!


----------



## foggy

MisStingerRN said:


> Well, this is such a mystery huh?! Sucks just not knowing, but you're doign all the right things...you're such a good mommy!


Thanks Stacia.  He's my baby, I love the little guy so much, I'll do everything I can for him. I know everyone on here relates and understands, our furbabies are part of the family. I just hope I can get a definitive answer on things and it's not something that is going to continue to be a guessing game. The good part right now is he seems fine and happy. I can tell he feels better today than he did yesterday and I'm happy about that.


----------



## MisStingerRN

The guessing game is NO fun! I had my parrot Ollie into the vet soooo many times for a cough and nasal drainage. We ended up finally coming to the conclusion that it was chronic sinusitis. It was a drain finacially and emotionally. But like you said they are family and we do whatever we have to, to keep them well. 

My gut tells me all will turn out fine for you guys in the end.


----------



## flippedstars

Awe...kind thoughts for Pip. I'm glad it wasn't the food, for sure...and I hope it isn't addisons,...feel better lil guy!


----------



## foggy

Thank you both so much! He's sleeping on my lap now.  I really hope this will have an uncomplicated ending.


----------



## TLI

I sure hope everything checks out okay and that he gets all better very soon. I know this is tough on you as well. It just tears us up when something is going on with our fur-kids. If you are anything like me it's all I can think of. I get so lost in all the what if's. I'm sorry that both of you are having to go through this. We will be thinking and praying for you guys.


----------



## foggy

TLI said:


> I sure hope everything checks out okay and that he gets all better very soon. I know this is tough on you as well. It just tears us up when something is going on with our fur-kids. If you are anything like me it's all I can think of. I get so lost in all the what if's. I'm sorry that both of you are having to go through this. We will be thinking and praying for you guys.


I'm exactly like you, T. It's weighing on my mind so much, that it's making me a little batty. I'm basically trying to stay positive and I'm happy that he's acting like his old self today. Thanks so much for thinking of us and sending good thoughts. It means a lot.


----------



## Brodysmom

I hope it's not addisons too, and my guess is that he just had a stomach and/or lower GI irritation that caused some blood in the stool. I would guess he will recover just fine! Good luck and let us know. So glad it wasn't a blockage and also that your vet didn't just do an x-ray anyway, knowing the possiblity was so slim.


----------



## foggy

Brodysmom said:


> I hope it's not addisons too, and my guess is that he just had a stomach and/or lower GI irritation that caused some blood in the stool. I would guess he will recover just fine! Good luck and let us know. So glad it wasn't a blockage and also that your vet didn't just do an x-ray anyway, knowing the possiblity was so slim.


Oh Tracy I hope so much you're right and it's just a simple irritation. That is what they thought initially with the first bleeding episode, but when it happened a second time within 2 weeks time, (plus him vomiting the pink foam) they became concerned as did I, of course. Initially I sorta scoffed off the Addison's possibility because when I looked it up he didn't seem to fit the profile at all. My vet says she doesn't think he has it, but a few of his blood levels are off and those particular levels can be a red flag for Addisons so she wants to let me know it's a possibility, however remote. 

I'll be so grateful if it's something more simple. One never wants them to have something like hookworms, but at this point I'm hoping it's that because it's so easily treatable. Whatever it is we'll deal with it and I feel certain he'll be ok. Thanks so much for your input and support.


----------

